# Tool store online



## GA Gyro (Jan 26, 2015)

I found this site over the weekend...

http://www.utoole.com/

Anyone shop there, know anything about them?

Some appealing prices there.

THX for any comments.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 27, 2015)

I've ordered a few times from them. Good vendor, they sell on ebay too.


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 27, 2015)

darkzero said:


> I've ordered a few times from them. Good vendor, they sell on ebay too.



Fellow gyro person found them, asked me to look into it.  Thought I would come here where folks have more experience than I do.

Appreciate the information.

It appears they are just down the road from me... this might be a cool deal...


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 27, 2015)

GA said:


> Fellow gyro person found them, asked me to look into it.  Thought I would come here where folks have more experience than I do.
> 
> Appreciate the information.
> 
> It appears they are just down the road from me... this might be a cool deal...





There goes your budget.:roflmao:


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 27, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> There goes your budget.:roflmao:



Now we KNOW hobby machine shops and budgets just do not play well in the same room... :rofl:

Good thing is... the shop noted in the first post... does not have that much.

I am looking at a 10" rotary table (horiz + vert) and a chuck that fits it... 
Need it for a project I am looking into.  
Will start a thread on it if I get it.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 27, 2015)

GA said:


> Now we KNOW hobby machine shops and budgets just do not play well in the same room... :rofl:
> 
> Good thing is... the shop noted in the first post... does not have that much.
> 
> ...




 If you go there check out the 7 pice set of R8 collets. I need a set and $40 isn't bad


----------



## darkzero (Jan 28, 2015)

I purchased a 6" super spacer, 6" tailstock, 8" tailstock, & a 3-jaw chuck with adapter for a 6" rotab. Everything arrived in mini crates. The 8" tailstock arrived with a damaged knob (came loose inside the crate). Emailed them a pic & they shipped me out a replacement the  next day before even giving me instructions on how to return the damaged one. They paid for the return shipping. Couldn't be happier with my purchases.

My super spacer & tailstocks are identical to the PhaseII units for much less than what the PhaseII units sell for. Looks like their prices have gone up a little since I made my purchases but they are still way cheaper.


----------

